# Hedgehogs



## yoda3106 (Sep 30, 2012)

Are torts ok to live with hedgehogs?? In an enclosure?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 30, 2012)

I wouldn't think that it'd be a good idea...don't know if a hedgehog, itself, would harm a tortoise, but it's "poop" might, if the tortoise decided to eat it...and tortoises do indulge in coprohagia (there's ya a new word to add some "zing" to your conversations, Moozilion ).


----------



## kathyth (Sep 30, 2012)

I would vote, no.


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Never even though about that... But because they require very different care and temps I would say no. We have one of each and they are very happy in there own homes.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 30, 2012)

I vote no


----------



## yoda3106 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thankyou, it's not for me, it's for a friend


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2012)

No. At the very least they would continually bother each other. I'd be worried the tortoise would get poked in the eye the first time he walked up behind the hedgehog.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd be afraid the hedgehog would try to eat it. Or at least nibble. They're omnivores.


----------



## shelloise (Sep 30, 2012)

Tom said:


> No. At the very least they would continually bother each other. I'd be worried the tortoise would get poked in the eye the first time he walked up behind the hedgehog.



A hedgehog would hurt a tort. The are very solitary animals and can be territorial. It could bite or injure a tort with their spines/quills easily


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 30, 2012)

Gee, Terry- uh, THANKS! Now, how can I work that into my report at our next staff meeting...


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 30, 2012)

I would agree, I used to breed and raise hedgehogs. ( love them little guys) they are very Territorial. Don't think they would quill a tort. But defiantly not good to house them together...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 30, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> Gee, Terry- uh, THANKS! Now, how can I work that into my report at our next staff meeting...



Staff meeting?...oh, the possibilities offered! 

When I worked in the MH/MR field (12 years), we had a monthly Staff meeting (most of that time I ran a small group home for Adults clients), and I often found opportunity to use phrases of similar meaning...if ya get my drift...


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh, I get that drift, indeed! I work for state MH myself.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 30, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> Oh, I get that drift, indeed! I work for state MH myself.



Then you will definately find that word useful...I used to enjoy telling the bozos in the office things that they thought were compliments,* but were actually the truth*...

(seriously, I loved working w/ the clients a lot...the "suits", not so much!)


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 30, 2012)

Same here!


----------

